# Squatty Weber & Elble Louisville KY amber porter



## bottlekid76 (Nov 11, 2012)

Well we got to the Belleville IL show yesterday around the time it opened, it was a long day! I got up a little after 3am and drove up to my friends house to pick him up. After that headed across the state to St. Louis and over into IL to the show. We arrived just after the show opened and started our "hunt". Usually alot of great stuff gets snagged up the day before during setup like at most shows. I looked around for some nice sodas or ales to add to my collection but the pickens was very limited for my category. Still yet some nice bottles & jars was there in all categories. Some friends was set up and the sales was good I believe. I actually didn't think I was going to find anything to add to my collection until I spotted this little beauty in a display case. 

 The seller specialized in Louisville KY items and we talked for a bit. He told me this was the only one of these he knew of, and it came from his personal collection. Originally found in an antique mall in Louisville. I got my phone out and was doing some limited searching online to see what I could find out about this little gem. I did see a reference/listing for it on Tod's site, but that was all I could come up with. Weber & Elble must have been a short lived partnership. The Louis Weber quart ales can be found from time to time but the squatty little porter is a tough one. This little crude squat porter Weber & Elble i've sure never seen or heard of. A really cool crude little feller, that's hammer whittled and some great drip off the double collar. I really loved this bottle when I picked it up and started to look it over. []

 It started raining here this morning but I wanted to go outside and take a few photos, hope you like them.

 ~Tim


----------



## sandchip (Nov 11, 2012)

Beautiful in every way.  Talk about missing the pontil!  Good for you, Tim.


----------



## epackage (Nov 11, 2012)

Stunning stuff, congrats Tim...


----------



## Sodasandbeers (Nov 11, 2012)

Love those early amber porters!


----------



## bottlekid76 (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks guys! I really love that one. []


----------



## stlouisbottles (Nov 11, 2012)

NIce one Tim! I did not see it at the show, I think he moved some stuff in and out of the cases and possibly put some fresh stuff out.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks Theo! 

 I think he did too, in fact I didn't see it in there the first time around, but noticed it when I went back through later in the day.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 12, 2012)

Tim,...that's a fantastic looking bottle....Super nice, love it!


----------



## bottlekid76 (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks so much Joe!


----------



## baltbottles (Nov 12, 2012)

Great bottle its always nice to add some different color to the collection.

 Chris


----------



## botlguy (Nov 13, 2012)

I can't imagine why you would even hesitate. WOW!


----------



## Potlidboy (Nov 13, 2012)

bottlekid76     Color is king....nice squat. []


----------

